# Bin wieder zurück



## neman64 (20 Juni 2010)

Hallo Celebboarder.

Müsßte für 1 Woche Überraschend ins Krankenhaus mich einer Operation unterziehen, die erst für Nächste Woche geplant war. Nun Gut, ich habe alles sehr gut überstanden, bin zwar noch etwas angeschlagen, aber freue mich wieder hier bei euch zu sein.

LG Neman 64


----------



## General (20 Juni 2010)

Welcome back neman64


----------



## Q (21 Juni 2010)

Gute Besserung  CB hilft....


----------



## Punisher (21 Juni 2010)

Welcome back


----------



## Mandalorianer (21 Juni 2010)

*Gute Besserung neman  

*


----------



## AMUN (21 Juni 2010)

Hauptsache es geht dir besser 

Gute Besserung


----------



## armin (21 Juni 2010)

Freu mich


----------



## Buterfly (21 Juni 2010)

Hoffe, du bist wieder in alter Stärke zurück :thumbup:


----------



## neman64 (21 Juni 2010)

Ich Danke euch allen, es dauert zwar noch, aber es geht schön langsam von Tag zu Tag aufwärts.


----------



## Crash (21 Juni 2010)

Wünsche dir auch eine gute Besserung :thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (21 Juni 2010)

Welcome back.:thumbup:

Und lass es erst mal ruhig angehen.

Nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Miraculix (21 Juni 2010)

Willkommen zurück und natürlich auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche!!!


----------

